# PPIs destroyed my life



## 16617 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just to let everyone who is on Proton Pump Inhibitors know that you have to be so careful with them.I was taking Pariet for 9 months and I developed a severe pneumonia that lasted 3 months instead of 3 weeks. My gastro doctor revealed that there is new evidence that PPIs cause pneumonia to elderly or to those whose immune systems are weekened. So I got off the Pariet upon his request and guess what happened to me...My body broke down. I had lung damage, my IBS exploded, and I had problems regulating my liver, my kidneys, my sleep cycle, and my blood pressure to the point where I would faint in the street.It's a year later and I am still medication free. I've regulated everything with diet, exercise and rest. Despite the fact that I am alot better, I am still not well and still fighting my IBS and weekness.GET OFF THE MEDS!!! They are so damn dangerous. They help one thing but ruin 10 others!!!I wish good health to all.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thank you for posting this. I am so saddened to read what has happened to you. It is important to realize that "Side Effects" are more than just fine print on a printed insert. Hopefully, your story will help others to try different routes in treating their digestive and bowel problems. There are solutions available.Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Chaya


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you for posting this, it is my thoughts exactly. There are so many alternative therapies out there that can help treat gerd but once you are on PPI's for along time you are stuck on them. They make your stomach acidity so low after a while, you are suseptible to so many other diseases and it becomes hard to digest foods and nutrients. This is my problem now..and stopping them all together also makes everything horrible, then theres rebound acid which is terrible.. blah I agree, if you can stay off them, then do it.


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello! ChayaThanks for the warning. Do anyone of you take Aciphex? I've been on this med for about 3 months now but temporarily off because I'm taking Prevpac to cure H. Pylori bacteria.Any warnings I should know about other than what Chaya had mentioned?I welcome your thoughjts.Aloha John L.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, John. I was given Aciphex when I was first diagnosed with reflux. My liver count spiked temporarily, but everything was fine. It stopped working for me after four months. I actually ended up with heartburn, which was never a symptom for me before the meds. I then went to Nexium. That was good for the whole time I took it. I stopped taking it because my insurance stopped paying for it. I haven't been on any PPIs since October, but I'm fine as long as I watch what I eat. The PDR says no more than 16 weeks max on PPIs! Be careful.Liz


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks! LizzyThis is very helpful. I planned not to take it anymore after my antibiotic is done (3 more days) and I'll just watch what I eat.AlohaJohn L.


----------

